# Meeting Ted



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm so excited! Tomorrow will be the first time I meet Ted and if all goes well, put my down payment on him. 
I'm already to go with a blanket for him that I have slept with for weeks so that he remembers my scent' and mix it with the scent of his Mama and littermates for his bed here, when he is ready. I have a list of questions to ask in regards to just about everything, many from subjects brought up here on the forum.
I will also be very excited to meet his parents and get a true sense of their personalities. This will be my first time meeting Havs at all really!:whoo:
I can imagine it will be hard to leave and wait another month to see him again to bring him home.
Did I say that I was excited??? lol


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

I stayed for an hour each visit and it was SO HARD to leave each time. It's funny I saw one other family come to meet their puppy for the first time and they only stayed, _maybe_, 15 minutes! That seemed so strange to me. And they only held their puppy for half that time at the most.

I can't wait to see the pictures you take! You are going to take pictures while you're there, right?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL, we parked ourselves for quite awhile when we visited each of our guys as well. And it was hard to leave them.

Hope your visit is going well, Lise.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh how exciting! Have fun! I didn't get to do that because my breeder lives about 16 hour (drive) away, but my parents went for me since they lived within an hour drive. They visited several times. I know they stayed longer than 15 minutes and provided me lots of pictures. I find (looking back) that the whole waiting/anticipation thing was part of the fun of the whole experience. It was hard at the time though.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Have a great time with the puppy!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

So I was there for 2 hours and my hubby had to drag me away! loved all the Havs both big and small. The breeder was sooo sweet and answered all my questions plus alot of great advice. I took lots of pics to try and keep me going til the end of June. Ted is now mine and I'm in love!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*a few pics to show him off!*

Ted and I, Ted and Ted and his litter mate


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Yay! So glad the visit went well. Now the hard part, the waiting! Especially after meeting him.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Now I will try and keep my mind occupied by buying Ted everything he need plus a lot of extra things!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness!!! ADORABLE! SO very tiny!! Congraultions!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lise said:


> I'm so excited! Tomorrow will be the first time I meet Ted and if all goes well, put my down payment on him.
> I'm already to go with a blanket for him that I have slept with for weeks so that he remembers my scent' and mix it with the scent of his Mama and littermates for his bed here, when he is ready. I have a list of questions to ask in regards to just about everything, many from subjects brought up here on the forum.
> I will also be very excited to meet his parents and get a true sense of their personalities. This will be my first time meeting Havs at all really!:whoo:
> I can imagine it will be hard to leave and wait another month to see him again to bring him home.
> Did I say that I was excited??? lol


 Ted is so darn cute his face is going to be really neat. Don't you just wish you could take him home.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

How exciting! he is just precious! Nothing better than a puppy!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Georgeous puppies and I am so happy you are going to get Ted. Keep us posted. We love photos as you probably know!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, soooo sweet! Lucky you!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How many sleeps until Ted finally arrives?!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

not til the end of June. Its going to be a looonnnnggg month!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is adorable. Love his tan little eyebrows!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Pics from my breeder*

As I was sending my breeder an email thanking her for yesterday, she was sending me an email with pics from this morning of Ted and his mates. Ted loves to sleep on his back unlike the other 2 who like their bellies. Ted has his tonque hanging out a lot, hopefully its because his teeth havent come in yet. Anyone elses pups do that at 3-4 weeks?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So precious! It is so hard to believe they were so tiny. My babies are 13 & 16 pounds. Your baby is so relaxed laying on his back, not a care in the world.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure about the tongue thing, but Sadie loves to sleep on her back.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He is so precious! I can just feel your excitement! Our McGee used to have the tip of his tongue out like that a lot as a puppy and I thought it was the cutest thing. He still does that sometimes when he's sleeping!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I spend an awful lot of time researching and learning everything I can about Havs and hopefully doing therapy with my little Ted. I made the decision 6 years ago to get a Hav and do therapy once I was in the position to get a dog again and when my kids were grown up. My Scotty passed away and my kids have grown up, so I'm finally ready to go! You are right, I'm really excited


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

How exciting for you, Lise! Ted's face is wonderfully marked! Oh, heavens - a whole month of preparing and buying things for him?!?! This forum consists of a whole lotta enablers! There will be no shortage of suggestions for 'must haves'. You are in good hands here!! (wicked laugh!) ound: ound:

I did not know Finn when he was as small as Ted, but Finn's tongue hangs out a lot and has since we got him at around ten weeks. I remember when we got Augie and saw pictures of other Havs; it seemed like there were a lot of photos with Havs and their tongues out. I tried so hard to get one of Augie with his out, but he just doesn't hang it out that much. So I have one who does and one who doesn't! :biggrin1:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted is a long time coming so I guess an extra month wont kill me! (I hope)ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey, good things come to those who wait....and you certainly have waited. It will be worth it, just read, read, read, instead of buying things you won't use..lol. If your breeder gives you a list when you get the puppy, ask for it NOW...read it all and get ready. Decide how you want to potty train him and read up on that. Some train with potty pads, some use other types, such as litter boxes and another washable grass/box...just research the forum or ask here and you will get lots of ideas...
you might enjoy watching all the videos here..it is a real learning process and so valuable to do BEFORE you get your little Ted...so enjoy!!!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome, welcome! Ted is a little sweetheart.


Keeper's Mom


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Read!*



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Hey, good things come to those who wait....and you certainly have waited. It will be worth it, just read, read, read, instead of buying things you won't use..lol. If your breeder gives you a list when you get the puppy, ask for it NOW...read it all and get ready. Decide how you want to potty train him and read up on that. Some train with potty pads, some use other types, such as litter boxes and another washable grass/box...just research the forum or ask here and you will get lots of ideas...
> you might enjoy watching all the videos here..it is a real learning process and so valuable to do BEFORE you get your little Ted...so enjoy!!!


Thanks for all the advice I went to the breeder armed with a list last Saturday. I just purchased my ex-pen on kiijjii today and have my eye on a crate as well. I have watched quite a few videos now and have been all over the forum and the Havanese Fanciers of Canada and quite a few very informative breeder sites! I always over due it when researching...as you see I have been on the forum since 2006!! lol
I think I will use pee-pads for bad weather days but will try to get Ted going outside. I am going to try bell training also. Thats a new one for me. With my Scotties I used paper and moved it to the outside pretty quick. Seeing as I dont get the newspaper anymore, pee-pads it is! July/August is a perfect time to train a pup and the patio door is feet away from where Teds pen will be. I have read here on the forum and other sites about how Havs love balls and agility. I am going to get Ted some balls and a tube for him to run through to start. I might have already bought him a few toys tho!
Playing fetch will be fun as Scotties are quite insulted when you throw a ball at them!! They would never play catch...to regal I guess lol


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

He is precious! 

I've found with both my dogs that for all my planning and preparation, things turn out differently than expected. They didn't like some of the expensive toys I bought, didn't use peepads as expected and transitioned straight to outdoors, didn't need both expen and crate, etc. You never know how each individual dog will turn out. The planning/prep stage is so fun, though, dreaming about how everything will be....


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Pen*



Kalico said:


> He is precious!
> 
> I've found with both my dogs that for all my planning and preparation, things turn out differently than expected. They didn't like some of the expensive toys I bought, didn't use peepads as expected and transitioned straight to outdoors, didn't need both expen and crate, etc. You never know how each individual dog will turn out. The planning/prep stage is so fun, though, dreaming about how everything will be....


Because my living/dining/family room/kitchen is open plan I have no place to put a gate. The kitchen is tiling and the other rooms are hardwood, so until Ted is trustworthy, I'd would rather keep him penned when I am in the shower or when I'm not home (for very short periods). Outside he has 3/4 of an acre to run around with me, so I'm sure when he is in the pen, he will be in the crate sleeping! lol
He is precious. He cuddled right into the crook of my arms when I had him on my lap on Saturday. The breeder sent me a pic the next morning and I noticed that she had the blanket I sent, in the bed with him and his mates.....soooo sweet. Sorry I'm melting again!!lol


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

We have an own plan, so an expen has worked well for us. 

I second whoever said that things will be different from how you plan them. I agree wholeheartedly, but as a better-than-imagined way. 

My suggestion in planning, is to start looking at trainers now, that way you know who you're gonna use and if they require the birdetella vaccine first, etc so you can be prepared for that. I wish I would have been able to get Trooper into a puppyk class sooner than I did, but that was my fault because as soon as I was ready to take him, I picked a trainer, and went to sign up and lo and behold she required bordetella two full weeks (or more) before starting puppyk. So I had to get that done and then wait the two weeks plus the time waiting for the next class start date arrived. He got a three week late start, but he still did great, and graduated. Just wish he could have gone sooner, but again that's my fault for not being prepared in that aspect. My planning 2cents.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Lise, I think we must be twins! We lost our furbaby in Feb, and our house feels like the life has been sucked out of it. Like you, we went to meet our new Hav baby this weekend. Fell in love immediately. Our house has an open plan, so will be using an x-pen. And we have 1 acre for backyard. I have done so much research, I'm about to go blind. We're empty-nesters, and I just want to be sure of the choice we make (as much as possible) How much closer can our experiences be? Our little one is 6 weeks, we'll visit her again next weekend. It's almost like a pregnancy - the wait sure seems like 9 months! With a bundle of love as the reward. Looks like several of us are getting puppies right around the same time. This will be so much fun.

Pat


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Twins*



Sparkle said:


> Lise, I think we must be twins! We lost our furbaby in Feb, and our house feels like the life has been sucked out of it. Like you, we went to meet our new Hav baby this weekend. Fell in love immediately. Our house has an open plan, so will be using an x-pen. And we have 1 acre for backyard. I have done so much research, I'm about to go blind. We're empty-nesters, and I just want to be sure of the choice we make (as much as possible) How much closer can our experiences be? Our little one is 6 weeks, we'll visit her again next weekend. It's almost like a pregnancy - the wait sure seems like 9 months! With a bundle of love as the reward. Looks like several of us are getting puppies right around the same time. This will be so much fun.
> 
> Pat


Too funny: Ted is also 6 weeks this week although his litter was a week early, so he will stay a little longer at the breeders house. I wish we could go again but the drive is almost 3 hours away. I know absense is definately making my heart grow stronger but it sure is torture! 
It does seem more like adoption too me as my last child was adopted and I knew her sex and due date before hand. Waiting for her was torture. She didn't come with any written health guarantees either !!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Ted is to die for cute! Congratulations - can't wait to hear about him when you bring him home!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What lovely pics!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Newest pics sent to me!*

These were kindly sent to me this week by my breeder!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

You know you are brilliant doing all the research etc.When we brought our first Hav home,I had only done a little research compared to many people on the forum[which I had not found at the time].But as we had, had 4 dogs in the past I thought I knew it all!!But the thing is despite my ignorance,everything went beautifully and dear Dizzie was and has always been a delight.When I chose our second Hav,Nellie,I thought I was far more prepared, and better able to make a good and wise choice,being armed with all the information about what to look for in a new puppy,and what not to do with regards to training.Well Nellie turned out to be far more of a challenge!And although she is a very loving little girl,she is a touch neurotic!But I love her non the less!There characters are like chalk and cheese.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Sounds like my 2 Scotties I had. Our first was very regal and aloof and loyal. The second was afraid of his own shadow. He too was very skiddish. The poor thing had quite a few medical issues but lived to 12 yrs old which in Scotty years is really good. I am very excited to start with a new breed. I want a dog that enjoys my company and plays fetch and is active. I am also hoping to train him as a therapy dog.
Throw a ball at a Scotty and they will look around to see who will catch it. They are lovely but not playful or cuddly! I love to research things. Just my nature!


----------

